# Crazy Rich Asians: What Scoring Stage???



## Callum Hoskin (Aug 10, 2018)

Not sure whether this is the right section for this but I was watching the video of the session for Crazy Rich Asians and I wondered what scoring stage this is as I didn’t recognise it. Thanks


----------



## Scoremixer (Aug 10, 2018)

It's Warners

http://scoringsessions.com/stages/2/


----------



## Callum Hoskin (Aug 10, 2018)

Scoremixer said:


> It's Warners
> 
> http://scoringsessions.com/stages/2/


Oh right ok it didn’t look like Eastwood but I can see it now!!!


----------



## MichaelB (Aug 11, 2018)

Love the music !


----------



## Callum Hoskin (Aug 11, 2018)

MichaelB said:


> Love the music !


Same the love themes great!!!


----------



## resound (Aug 11, 2018)

Katisse Buckingham on flute, nice!


----------

